# K65 RGB Handballenauflage Stifte gebrochen - Ersatzteil



## maxpayne80 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 
bei meiner K65 RGB sind leider zwei Stifte der Handballenauflage gebrochen,
die hängt nun nur noch an der einen Seite 

Leider habe ich hierfür keine Ersatzteile gefunden, nur für die K70

K70 Full Length Wrist Rest Replacement

Hier gab es auch einen Thread zur K70 mit diesem Problem.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/348255-k70-tastatur-handballenauflage-gebrochen.html

Leider ist die K70 natürlich länger, hilft mir nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob es irgendwo ein Ersatzteil gibt? Wäre echt schade, die Tastatur ist sonst super und war auch  nicht
ganz  billig.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. November 2016)

Hi! Ich kann leider auch die Handballenauflage für die K65 RGB nicht entdecken. Ich würde dich daher bitten parallel zu mir beim Kundenservice in Kalifornien eine Anfrage zu stellen. Sofern Verfügbar, kann dir dann direkt eine Lösung angeboten werden. Ich frage natürlich auch parallel intern an und gebe Feedback sobald ich eins habe.


----------

